# Bugfest 2010 *PICS ADDED*



## Rick (Aug 12, 2010)

Each year the North Carolina museum of natural sciences puts on the Bugfest event. This will be the fourth year that I have brought a mantis booth to the show. Prior to that they never had one. The mantis table was originally the idea of Perry (padkison) who unexpectedly passed away a couple years ago. I made arrangements to continue having the mantis booth at the show.

This is a large event that attacts thousands of people. We can only bring U.S. mantids to the show though. As always, I am asking for mantis donations from anyone who would like to help out. This year I am looking for ground mantids and european mantids. I think we have everything else covered. Andrew (ABbuggin) has indicated that he will assist me again this year since he is local. We have another mantidforum member from NY dropping by as well.

If you're anywhere near Raleigh, NC on Sept. 11 please feel free to drop by the museum and attend this event. We will be on the second floor this year. Also, if you have any ideas for our booth please let me hear them.

For more information please see the offical Bugfest website: http://bugfest.org/


----------



## Rick (Aug 13, 2010)

Forgot to mention. If anyone has any old, hatched ooths they no longer need please let me know what you have so I can see if it is needed for the display. Thanks.


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2010)

Usually when I post about BF people seem interested. Tough crowd around here these days.

Here are last years pics:

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=15434&amp;st=0&amp;p=107186&amp;fromsearch=1entry107186


----------



## MantidLord (Aug 16, 2010)

Rick, I'm truly sorry. I would've loved to send you some ground mantids for Bug Fest. Unfortunately, the three that I have are one nymph, one adult male and one adult female. And I desperately need that pair to get some more ooths as I failed miserably with the first batch of nymphs. Again, I apologize.


----------



## Rick (Aug 16, 2010)

MantidLord said:


> Rick, I'm truly sorry. I would've loved to send you some ground mantids for Bug Fest. Unfortunately, the three that I have are one nymph, one adult male and one adult female. And I desperately need that pair to get some more ooths as I failed miserably with the first batch of nymphs. Again, I apologize.


No problem. We had one last year, but I don't count on having on every year. But, if you see one scoop it up.


----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 16, 2010)

is this like the reptile show in manchester nh? do you get to buy or just look at?


----------



## MantidLord (Aug 16, 2010)

Rick said:


> No problem. We had one last year, but I don't count on having on every year. But, if you see one scoop it up.


Will do.


----------



## Rick (Aug 16, 2010)

nickyp0 said:


> is this like the reptile show in manchester nh? do you get to buy or just look at?


No. This is a huge insect festival in Raleigh, NC. No buying going on. Lots of booths with different displays and info on insects and other small critters. They have things like a guy with a beard of bees, cooked bugs you can eat, etc.


----------



## Rick (Sep 9, 2010)

Two days away! Again, if you're in the area please drop by. We have two out of state members that are going to be dropping by/assisting with the booth. I will be sure to post some pics up either Sat night or Sunday.


----------



## novaz (Sep 9, 2010)

Rick

I could donate a MIO MANTIS if thats acceptable

pm your address again if it will help

Royz


----------



## shorty (Sep 9, 2010)

Why only native U.S. species? Does that have to do with state and/or federal regulations or is it some other reason?


----------



## Rick (Sep 9, 2010)

novaz said:


> Rick
> 
> I could donate a MIO MANTIS if thats acceptable
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer, however we can only have U.S. mantids. The museum doesn't possess the correct permits or something. Or maybe it was because those do not extend to volunteers. I don't recall which, but I ask every year if I can bring something non native and get told the same story each year. Maybe someday. Someone at USDA said I could apply for a permit that would allow me to display any mantids, but I figured best not to invite "the man" into my life.


----------



## ismart (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm now off to my flight to NC for Bugfest, and some fishen! Will be seeing you soon Rick!


----------



## Rick (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow what a busy day! It was much busier than the last few years. At times our table was jammed. My camera wasn't doing too well in the lighting but we got some decent pics. Nickyp0 and ismart (Paul) came by. Nick helped at the table all day as well. It was great to meet both of these members. ABbuggin (Andrew) helped at the table again this year as well. The shirts were ugly this year though. This blue is not my color!


----------



## Rick (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Rick (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Rick (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2010)

Also want to those those who contributed to the show. Thanks!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow! Due to the forum errors, I just noticed these last 2 posts.  I like the mounted displays and the containers.  The shirts were not that bad. :lol:


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh geeze, long time, no post, for me.  As usual, it was a lot of fun, but MUCH busier. Probably the most interesting part of the day was when one of my chinese females jumped on a boy who was pretty squeamish. After being slapped and squeezed, I'm surprised it even survived. :blink: It was also very nice to see Paul and Nick.  

Also, in case anybody was wondering, the bouquet of grass had 2 brunner's in it.  BTW Rick, you always complain about the shirts. :lol: (jk)


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2010)

I like the brown shirts from last year....  Free either way haha

Yeah this forum issue is preventing the thread from moving up when it is posted in.


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey! That looks fun  . I should go next year.

-Kevin


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2010)

For some reason my reply didn't even post. Be glad when this forum issue is corrected.

We came up with a couple ideas for next year.

The museum posted some pics at this link:


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 14, 2010)

The blue looks good on you Rick! That looks like something I dream about! I'll have to fly out one year. Did you start the mantid portion?

ABbuggin: My Chinese jumped on my sons face once and he grabbed, squeezed and threw her and she bounced right back up to my amazement! They're more resilient than I ever thought! :lol:


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2010)

Laura G said:


> The blue looks good on you Rick! That looks like something I dream about! I'll have to fly out one year. Did you start the mantid portion?
> 
> ABbuggin: My Chinese jumped on my sons face once and he grabbed, squeezed and threw her and she bounced right back up to my amazement! They're more resilient than I ever thought! :lol:


Uh no it doesn't. Makes me look all skinny or something. &lt;_&lt; 

It was originally the idea of Perry Adkison who was a member here. He asked me to help him that first year. He passed away unexpectedly the next spring. I decided to carry on with it. This was the fourth year. They had never had a mantis table at this event.


----------



## nickyp0 (Sep 14, 2010)

i like the blue t-shirt, i still can't believe that poor kid was so scard of that chinese when it jumped on him lol and the look on some people when they found out that there were mantids on the grass, that was really fun. I will attend again next yr.


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2010)

nickyp0 said:


> i like the blue t-shirt, i still can't believe that poor kid was so scard of that chinese when it jumped on him lol and the look on some people when they found out that there were mantids on the grass, that was really fun. I will attend again next yr.


Well that kid was sick too. I felt bad because you could tell he was not well. Of all the kids to scare it just had to be him.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 14, 2010)

oh well, hope it dont give him nightmares! looks like the show went over good!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 15, 2010)

Many people have told me that my (calm and standing or walking) Chinese mantids look like they want to attack. I don't see it that way, but some people are just afraid of them. :lol: I was going to do some sort of show and tell at my daughters school but I am afraid that if I have a mantid out, some frightened kid will harm it.  The Pre K class seems too young anyway. It would be great if there was any kind of bug show around my area. Btw, the shirt looks fine, you do not look skinny, Rick. :lol: It could have been a worse color.


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 15, 2010)

Rick said:


> Uh no it doesn't. Makes me look all skinny or something. &lt;_&lt;


Oh Rick, if it makes you look skinny I didn't notice. You still look all buff and tough.  

So, what do you do to organize this kind of thing? Was there some sort of festival or display as a starting point?


----------



## Rick (Sep 15, 2010)

Laura G said:


> So, what do you do to organize this kind of thing? Was there some sort of festival or display as a starting point?


It was originally the idea of Perry Adkison who was a member here. He asked me to help him that first year. He passed away unexpectedly the next spring. I decided to carry on with it. This was the fourth year. They had never had a mantis table at this event. Third time I posted that, maybe you will read it this time.  

After Perry passed away I let them know I was the new contact. Each year they send the info and I let them know the details of what I am bringing. They let me know the date, time, and exact location within the museum. As far as I know Perry knew they didn't have a mantid table so he simply volunteered to do one. Bugfest has been going on for years as far as I know.


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 15, 2010)

I read it, but I was wondering about more specific things, like did the museum already have something setup or did Perry go to the museum with the idea? And is it all volunteer based or is there funding for it? I guess I should've been more specific....


----------



## ismart (Sep 15, 2010)

Bugfest was awesome! I had a great time!  I was surprised just how packed it was. :blink: I plan on going next year if possible? It was really nice to meet all of you.


----------



## Rick (Sep 15, 2010)

Laura G said:


> I read it, but I was wondering about more specific things, like did the museum already have something setup or did Perry go to the museum with the idea? And is it all volunteer based or is there funding for it? I guess I should've been more specific....


Haha it's ok. Perry brought the idea to them. I believe most of it is volunteers. The museum does do a lot of things though. I suspect they have it in their budget since they provide food for the volunteers, shirts, etc. The first year they asked what I needed as far as containers went. They let us order what we wanted from wherever we wanted. That stopped after that year though. We do get to request easels, laptops, sign holders, etc for the tables.

Yes Paul, I hope in the future you can lend a hand at the table. It was great meeting you too.


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2010)

The museum reported that we had a record attendance this year of 35,464 people.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 16, 2010)

That is a great attendance for an event about bugs!


----------



## ismart (Sep 16, 2010)

Rick said:


> The museum reported that we had a record attendance this year of 35,464 people.


I'm not surprised! It was crazy packed! :blink:


----------



## 4upakabra (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh, what do you do it very well!


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2010)

ismart said:


> I'm not surprised! It was crazy packed! :blink:


Yeah I tried to walk around a little but gave up on that.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Sep 16, 2010)

In one E. O. Wilson book he talks about how more people visit the National Zoo each year than attend all the major sporting final events combined (Super Bowl, World Series, etc.). He goes on to say that the MOST popular part of the zoo is the insectarium! If you find that surprising, imagine how surprised bug-haters are!

Thanks for sharing, Rick. It's always nice to see some photos of the event (and additional forum members!). Maybe we should make a forum category specifically for events and field trips???


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 16, 2010)

Peter Clausen said:


> Maybe we should make a forum category specifically for events and field trips???


I think that's a great idea Peter! Could help people learn what kind of places to hunt for the wild ones and share the excitement of events!


----------

